
Show HN: Multi-GPU Reinforcement Learning in Tensorflow for OpenAI Gym - seasonedschemer
https://github.com/viswanathgs/dist-dqn
======
rozguil
A bit off topic, but how many people here use rl in their day job, and, if you
use it, what do you use it for?

~~~
pigscantfly
I work on a few algorithms that could be classified as RL given an open mind.
Most of them learn distributions from streaming data via some kind of online
EM. I know that people in the ad-serving, porn-serving, and website
optimization (A/B stuff) sectors use RL pretty extensively as well, but I'm
not one of them at the moment.

~~~
Dzugaru
> learn distributions from streaming data

That's unsupervised learning afaik - clustering, manifolds etc. Where is
"reinforcement" part there (agent, environment, reward)?

